# twistec turbo kit for qr25de pls read



## Guest (Dec 23, 2002)

I put up all the info on this link for everyone - please don't respond using this forum, use that one instead.

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=43162


----------

